# LED spot lights cheap & easy



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

This is an easy way to light up your props and signs for under $2.20 + tax. The clip light was from a local Dollar store (99¢ store actually). The drip stake was from Orchard Supply Hardware. Anyone can do this one No soldering. No wires to put out or plug in. Extra batteries can be purchased at Amazon.com as cheap as 100 pack for $7.50 shipped for FREE. I have some that I have put colored lenses in to add accent to signs and props. By simply cutting colored pieces of plastic from packaging or even bread bags and placing the pieces between the lens and LED. You can also use a black Sharpie pen to darken the silver push button or the whole light if you can not find them in black. Some of the first ones I found were actually pink.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nicely done - Great find/idea! I like this one.


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Nightlites13. I have also made some focusing tubes from 5/8" drip tube to adjust the beam spread on the tageted prop. Warm the tubing just enough to strectch over you 20 MM ammunition round or what ever you have handy to make a cone shape to fit over the lens end of the light and cut the length to narrow the beam to your liking. You can also fit smaller tubing such as 1/2" drip tube inside the 5/8" tube to narrow the beam even more.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great idea. Definitely a problem some times having light wash out something adjacent to what you are lighting. Yes, always handy to have a 20MM round handy LOL Thanks,
Dan


----------

